

IOS6 Maps are bad? Google Maps aren't that much better - robinduckett

Extreme amounts of bad press is streaming out of every snarling vehement blogging apple fan boy and hater alike due to their somewhat lacking in user testing / quality control over their new "we can do it on our own" maps.<p>Annoyingly, everyone seems to be ignoring all those times where Google maps have been less than adequate. All those times "canoe across the river and back again" direction instructions, the fact that it still can't navigate around my home city (Cardiff, Wales, UK) and then there is the absolute blocker for me with this whole Google ecosystem: Google location services.<p>Now I'm not sure entirely why this has been SO bad at getting my location, but since I upgraded my Galaxy Nexus to the latest Jelly bean, I have not reliably been able to use the GPS or any location services. The same goes for my Nexus 7.<p>It thinks I'm in Washington DC. Or at some college library in the states. I assure you, I've never been to the states, and when my Facebook updates say I'm currently posting from Seattle Heights, or that when you open the maps app on my device, and get a map of the west coast of the US rather than a map of the bottom of Wales, just remember that a shit map with a working GPS is better than having no idea where you are.
======
zeograd
SO ... because your hardware GPS positioning is wrong, the google map
application is shit ?

~~~
robinduckett
The GPS hardware is fine. If I turn off Google's software Location Services,
everything works fine. SO... Because you can't read I'm automatically wrong,
is that how it works?

